
Why So Many People Hate the Marissa Mayer 130-Hour Workweek - jrs235
http://www.inc.com/john-brandon/why-so-many-people-hate-the-marissa-mayer-130-hour-workweek.html
======
justinlardinois
I can't seem to access this article, but the rest of inc.com works for me.
Anyone got a mirror?

~~~
sevensor
Nope, but it works for me. The short version is that 130 hours isn't adequate
for a proper night's sleep each night, let alone a functioning family life,
and if pursued regularly will lead to declining work performance and health
problems.

~~~
justinlardinois
Well that's no surprise.

